# OK. I'll Bite. What is AWDF?



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

See subject.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> See subject.



???? American Working Dog Foundation? Don't know, purely a guess.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> ???? American Working Dog Foundation? Don't know, purely a guess.
> 
> DFrost


Federation.


Pretty close!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.awdf.net/about.html


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

But whats the sport like? Whats it comparable to and why have I never heard of it before?


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

American Working Dog Federation...
http://www.awdf.net/

? I didn't know YOU bit, I thought it was just your dogs.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

From what I understand, there's something to do with teams...or you can be independent...

The pics looked like all the dogs were having fun at the recent regional trail.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

At the regional trial, I know there was something involving teams and/or independents... I know there were dogs there, biting


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> At the regional trial, I know there was something involving teams and/or independents... I know there were dogs there, biting


Teams, as in combining scores?


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Do not have the booklet from the trial with me. One of my club members was there and brought back cool stuff. I will check it tonight and post back (if someone hasn't already answered)


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

The booklet from the trial is online, check this link to see if you can tell how the teams worked...??? 
http://www.awdf.net/2008championship/resultspage.html


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Another working dog organization..if you are a member of USA I believe that automatically makes you a member of the AWDF. They compete individually like any other organization does-offers schutzhund to all breeds. Also has a FCI team I believe that is selected. I believe they are going to start offering more schutzhund titles minus the rule changes over the last few years we see now in schutzhund. These will supposedly be recognized also by USA.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's an organization made up of organizations. DVG is also a member of the AWDF. The different "teams" are breed based from my understanding. 
GSDs, Boxers, Dobes, etc.
Their trials ar more like the old Schutzhund trials with the attack out of the blind.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

UScA is a member of AWDF which is an applicant member of FCI. Each country is only allowed one affiliate member organization with FCI, which is the US is AKC.

Here it is straight from the horses (AWDF) mouth:

*To become affiliated with the FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationale). FCI, a world-recognized organization, acknowledges just one registry per nation. AWDF is an applicant member of FCI. Presently, AWDF participates as a guest member at FCI meetings and invitational events*


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

AWDF would be a lot more legit as a working dog organization then the AKC.
I wonder how they intend to get around the ruling about one country per FCI recognition?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

They get around it by being an "applicant member". So basically I think it means they can never have a seperate registration because it wouldn't be recognized by FCI (remember what happened when UScA tried it), but they are able to participate and send teams to FCI events.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Because the AKC is not actually a FULL member "The AKC, UK’s Kennel Club, and CKC have reciprocal agreements with FCI even though they are not members in the usual sense."

t


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW I forget how most people here do not train thier dogs other than in the yard. :-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would love to see working dog people push an orginization other than the AKC to be associated with the FCI. Personally I would rather it be the UKC, as they have always recognized the working dogs. 

Being as working dog people tend to steer away from politics, as evidenced by the lack of recognition of the AWDF, I really encourage everyone here to read up on the few orginizations we have for working dogs.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

It (the AWDF) does seem political to me, but the upshot is working dogs and trials. New titles, right here in America. 
Who'll be the first to obtain the AWD I, AWD II and/or AWDIII???


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WOW I forget how most people here do not train thier dogs other than in the yard. :-D


 
hehe..........I was a little stunned by this question myself............I must be out of the loop or too into it#-o


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

HI All,
You can read alot about us at www.awdf.net 
Our goal is the preservation of the working breeds here in America. The AWDF is presently researching adding in the IRO- FCI Search and Rescue tests and titles. We are working hard to become a recognized member of FCI and have a strong supportive group of people in the FCI working commission who believe in the AWDF's purpose for America. 

Presently the USA Mid Central Regional Championships 
June 6-8, 2008 have added AWDF Titles ( the first club to host these titles for the AWDF)
Machtig Strom SchH Verein (IL)
Titles: OB 1-3,TR1-3,BH,SchH1-3, FH, AD, RH, AWDF Titles
USA Judge Ann Marie Chaffin
FCI Judge Frans Jansen


We welcome the support of all working dog enthusiasts.

Kindest regards,
Michelle Testa
AWDF Secretary


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.angelplace.net/awdf/


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Glad you responded Michelle!
Thank you 

Julie


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Michelle Testa said:


> Presently the USA Mid Central Regional Championships
> June 6-8, 2008 have added AWDF Titles ( the first club to host these titles for the AWDF)
> Machtig Strom SchH Verein (IL)


 
that is very exciting news. I hope someone gets video [-o< 

t


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

From what I have read and now being the secretary it is quite nice to see how much we've accomplished over the years. 
I see the organization continuing to do it's best to keep the true identity of the working breeds here in America.
Cheers
Michelle


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Nice To Meet You Michelle...........im The Secretary Of Fed-ab.  Big Awdf Supporter, Love The New Ideas Coming Forth. :d 

T


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Accomplished? :-s


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Tracy 
Nice to meet you here as well and thank you for the support! The Fed AB is well represented. Rhonda is a super person and particiaptes quite a bit in our discussions.
The AWDF really enjoys positive people willing to support and work for the betterment of the working breeds here in America
Hope to meet you in person some time!
Cheers
Michelle


----------

